# enter the floor



## tamah

Hello friends,
Can you help me about this translation - 'to enter the floor' in particular.

It was nine o'clock when he entered the floor.
My try - было девять часов когда вы вступи́л / вошёл в этаж.

Thank you


----------



## Turdus merula

Hi tamah!
I would say it this way  Было девять часов, когда он поднялся на этаж.


----------



## rusita preciosa

You need to provide context. It could be also *вышел на сцену*.


----------



## tamah

Well the context is - a crime suspect is seen entering the floor at nine o'clock, 20 minutes after which the crime took place.


----------



## elemika

Видели, как он входил на этаж....
Видели, как он заходил на этаж...



> i would say it this way  Было девять часов, когда он поднялся на этаж.


А если он спустился? Или вообще непонятно, откуда взялся у входа на этаж?


----------



## Turdus merula

If it is unclear how he got there I would say Он зашел на этаж в 9 часов.


----------



## bravo7

На этаж нельзя зайти или войти. На этаж можно подняться или спуститься.


----------



## tamah

wow thank you


----------



## elemika

> На этаж нельзя зайти или войти.


Любопытно.
То есть "вход на этаж" есть, а войти нельзя?
А как быть, если администрация, к примеру, просит _не входить/не заходить на второй этаж_ в связи с проведением малярных работ?
Либо герой _вошёл на второй этаж_ через потайную дверь? Или _вошёл на этаж через окно_ прямо из вертолёта? Либо долго стоял на лестничной площадке прежде чем _войти на этаж_?
Либо в нашем здании есть этаж, на который _стоит зайти_ только потому, что там кривой потолок?
И в магазине мы хотим _зайти на третий этаж_, потому что там продаются товары для детей?
Или герой смог _зайти на этаж_ только благодаря своей находчивости, поскольку все входы были перекрыты?

Наверное, фокус в том, что этаж - это не только *уровень* (на который можно подняться или спуститься), но и определенная *территория*, *часть здания* со своей площадью, на которую можно зайти/войти/попасть


----------



## Pyccak

Я бы хотел добавить что для меня в контексте свидетельских показаний, очень желательно упомянуть на какой этаж он поднялся, потому что "он поднялся на этаж" не звучит, так как в русском нет артикля THE (floor). То есть фраза должна звучать примерно так: "Он поднялся на (какой-то: первый/второй/её/его) этаж."


----------



## bravo7

elemika said:


> этаж - это не только *уровень* (на который можно подняться или спуститься), но и определенная *территория*


Этаж, как и любое другое слово, имеет как прямой смысл (уровень), так и переносный смысл (всё, что контексту угодно). Если бы я учил язык, то начинал бы с прямого смысла слов. Но это только я, другим не обязательно.


----------



## elemika

> Этаж, как и любое другое слово, имеет как прямой смысл (уровень), так и переносный смысл (всё, что контексту угодно). Если бы я учил язык, то начинал бы с прямого смысла слов. Но это только я, другим не обязательно.


А почему, собственно, Вы решили, что речь идет о переносном значении??
Думаю, что человек, который учит язык,  прежде всего смотрит в словарь, где написано:
этаж - продольная *часть дома*, ряд помещений на одной высоте.

Попробуем представить ситуацию, когда Вы поднялись на нужный этаж и ищете дверь с лестничной площадки. Вопрос к проходящему: а как можно войти на этаж?


----------



## Oleg68

elemika said:


> А почему, собственно, Вы решили, что речь идет о переносном значении??
> Думаю, что человек, который учит язык,  прежде всего смотрит в словарь, где написано:
> этаж - продольная *часть дома*, ряд помещений на одной высоте.
> 
> Попробуем представить ситуацию, когда Вы поднялись на нужный этаж и ищете дверь с лестничной площадки. Вопрос к проходящему: а как можно войти на этаж?



Я считаю, что грамотнее по-русски было бы : "он поднялся"
А в разговорной речи вполне можно и "он зашел".
И ничего страшного! Большинство русских так и скажет.


----------



## elemika

> Я считаю, что грамотнее по-русски было бы : "он поднялся"


А как тогда быть с первым этажом?
Если  герой заходил именно на первый (самый нижний) этаж, куда не нужно подниматься?


----------



## Oleg68

elemika said:


> А как тогда Вы поступите с первым этажом?
> Если кто-то видел, как герой заходил именно на первый (самый нижний) этаж, куда не нужно подниматься?



Вы знаете, когда я захожу в подъезд своего дома,
я сначала преодолеваю семь ступенек и только после этого
оказываюсь на первом этаже.
А если серьезно... Я же говорю, что можно сказать
и "зашел". Я с Вами согласен.


----------



## elemika

Да я не упорствую, я пытаюсь разобраться (в том числе, и для себя).
Смотрите:
видели, как ХХХ поднялся на этаж (предположим, на лифте), но не видели, как он на него заходил/ как он входил на этот этаж (может, он тут же и уехал...)
Либо:
Видели, как ХХХ входил/заходил на этаж, но никто не заметил, как он туда поднялся (на лифте или по лестнице); возможно, он просто снимал комнату в соседнем крыле.
Согласитесь, для расследования есть определенная разница.


----------



## Oleg68

elemika said:


> Да я не упорствую, я пытаюсь разобраться (в том числе, и для себя).
> Смотрите:
> видели, как ХХХ поднялся на этаж (предположим, на лифте), но не видели, как он на него заходил/ как он входил на этот этаж (может, он тут же и уехал...)
> Либо:
> Видели, как ХХХ входил/заходил на этаж, но никто не заметил, как он туда поднялся (на лифте или по лестнице); возможно, он просто снимал комнату в соседнем крыле.
> Согласитесь, для расследования есть определенная разница.



Я перевел так: 
Человек зашел на этаж, а через 20 минут на этом этаже кто-то совершил преступление. Вот и все. А дальше пусть следователи
разбираются.


----------



## elemika

Похоже, консенсус достигнут:
 "зашёл на этаж"


----------



## bravo7

elemika said:


> Вопрос к проходящему: а как можно войти на этаж?


Ответ проходящего: "Если вам нужен этот этаж, то поздравляю - вы уже не этом этаже и никуда вам больше идти не надо. Если же вам нужно что-то конкретное на этом этаже, то так и спросите, а не морочьте проходящим голову." )


----------

